# Get rid of HP Battery Warning Message



## cpu1

When I turn on my computer, the first thing that comes up is a message from hp that my battery should be replaced: "HP Battery Alert
The system has detected the storage capacity of the battery stated below to be very low.
For optimal performance, this battery may need to be replaced.
Primary (internal) Battery (601)
ENTER - Continue Startup"

Is there anyway to get rid of this without buying a new battery?

I've tried it without the battery and the message does not appear; howeverr, I want to be able to keep my battery pack in.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Uninstall the HP Adviser. Pretty sure that's what checks battery status.


----------



## cpu1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Uninstall the HP Adviser. Pretty sure that's what checks battery status.




I never thought about that! Would there be any negative effects from uninstalling this, or is it an unnecessary software that HP loads onto all their computers?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dngrsone

cpu1 said:


> I never thought about that! Would there be any negative effects from uninstalling this, or is it an unnecessary software that HP loads onto all their computers?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



It's pretty unnecessary.


----------



## cpu1

So, I uninstalled the HP Adviser and the message still shows. Any other ideas?


----------



## linkin

Hit start, click run/type "msconfig" (without the quotes) and untick anything that says HP in the startup tab. You can disable anything else like google updater, adobe, etc etc. Useless startup programs. You can also disable any HP services in the services tab. You'll need to apply and restart, once logged back on, the system will display a message about the system configuration utility. You can click the checkbox and close it, if the HP software doesn't come up.


----------



## cpu1

Hi, the only 2 HP things turned on are Quick Launch buttons (I use those so I keep them on) and Wireless Assistant (which I also use). I'll try disabling these and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Dngrsone

You can operate wireless without the wireless assistant.

Not really sure what it does, actually...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Are you sure it's an HP message and not a generic message from Windows saying your battery is bad?


----------



## cpu1

I disabled the wireless assistant and the quick launch buttons and it still comes up. 

I did some browsing in the HP FAQ and found some interesting things.



> Q: Can the HP Battery Alert be disabled?
> 
> A: No, the HP Battery Alert can not be disabled.





> Q: Can I bypass or skip the HP Battery Alert message?
> 
> A: The HP Battery Alert message appears for a period of 15 seconds, after which the notebook PC will automatically continue starting up. After seeing the HP Battery Alert message appear, you may depress the Enter key to have the notebook PC continue starting up before the 15 second period lapses.





> Q:Which HP notebook PC models support the HP Battery Alert?
> 
> A: HP and Compaq branded business and consumer notebook PC models announced June 2008 and later include and support the HP Battery Check utility. The HP Battery Alert message supports HP and Compaq branded primary and secondary batteries for these models and does not support third party batteries. The HP Battery Alert message is not available for or supported on HP or Compaq branded business or consumer notebook PC models announced prior to June 2008.



So, is this something I'm just not going to be able to get rid of?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dngrsone

cpu1 said:


> So, is this something I'm just not going to be able to get rid of?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Well, you could buy a replacement battery for $12 or whatever off eBay...

What happens if you boot the machine sans battery?


----------



## voyagerfan99

> Q: Can I bypass or skip the HP Battery Alert message?
> 
> A: The HP Battery Alert message appears for a period of 15 seconds, after which the notebook PC will automatically continue starting up. After seeing the HP Battery Alert message appear, you may depress the Enter key to have the notebook PC continue starting up before the 15 second period lapses.



So this right here means it isn't part of Windows and it's involved with the POST. Nothing in Windows will be able to change that.


----------



## cpu1

voyagerfan99 said:


> So this right here means it isn't part of Windows and it's involved with the POST. Nothing in Windows will be able to change that.




POST? I've never heard this term before; What's it mean? Is it something accessible or pretty much something HP has buried so that noone's going to mess with it? 

I learn something new every day here .


----------



## Dngrsone

Power On Self Test.  It's part of the BIOS (Basic Input/Output System-- interfaces the hardware with the operating system)

Not something you can get into without having a _lot_ more knowledge than you do...


----------



## cpu1

I see.

Soooo.....how do I acquire this knowledge?


----------



## Dngrsone

You learn how to program in machine language, then learn how to hack HP BIOS EEPROMs, and you'll need to learn how to build or hack a firmware update tool.

Then, you _might_ be able to do something about it, but likely you'll only succeed in turning your laptop into a lovely paperweight.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Dngrsone said:


> You learn how to program in machine language, then learn how to hack HP BIOS EEPROMs, and you'll need to learn how to build or hack a firmware update tool.
> 
> Then, you _might_ be able to do something about it, but likely you'll only succeed in turning your laptop into a lovely paperweight.



AKA: Don't do it


----------



## Dngrsone

voyagerfan99 said:


> AKA: Don't do it



What he said--^


----------



## cpu1

Hmmm....I see your point. 

Sorry if I was being a pain with my pressing questions, I just like seeing how much I can learn/do to fix a problem. For some reason, even when I'm presented with "easy" solutions....I still try to see how to do it the hard way. 

Thanks a lot for your help, guys, oh, and thanks for the tip about ebay. It never occurred to me how much more cheaply I could get a battery there. I mean, HP's site sells them new for like $100!

Keep up the great work.


----------



## voyagerfan99

cpu1 said:


> Hmmm....I see your point.
> 
> Sorry if I was being a pain with my pressing questions, I just like seeing how much I can learn/do to fix a problem. For some reason, even when I'm presented with "easy" solutions....I still try to see how to do it the hard way.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help, guys, oh, and thanks for the tip about ebay. It never occurred to me how much more cheaply I could get a battery there. I mean, HP's site sells them new for like $100!
> 
> Keep up the great work.



Just be careful. Cheap batteries are piss poor quality most of the time. That's why I only go genuine manufacturer. My shop bought a battery for a customer off eBay one time and it caught fire after very little use.


----------



## cpu1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Just be careful. Cheap batteries are piss poor quality most of the time. That's why I only go genuine manufacturer. My shop bought a battery for a customer off eBay one time and it caught fire after very little use.



 Good to know! Thanks!


----------

